# How many letters before things go bad?



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

So the thing is that I haven't ordered anything since my letter few months ago. I'm a bit spooked. I worry of what may happen if something gets zapped again.

Anyone here had multiple zaps and no penalties? Am I over reacting?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Martin
I have no clue, I do know several people that have gotten more than one, One guy got three in as many months and doesn't seem to worried at all. I have yet to get one even though I had one order disappear and never show up until the reship.

Good luck and LUK if you find the answer!

Dave


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Maybe until the MIB show up at your front door? :smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

We discussed this several times Martin. The fine with the lawyer is about $1,500. Nothing in life that we enjoy is without consequence or risk. So the bottom line for me always is! Was or is it worth the price of admission. No one can answer that question but you!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Start volunteering at a retirement community one day a week. You'll make a lot of friends really fast. A lot of friends with a lot of different addresses. Are you following me?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Start volunteering at a retirement community one day a week. You'll make a lot of friends really fast. A lot of friends with a lot of different addresses. Are you following me?


Haha you couldn't have said it any better without spelling it out. All I can say is, be creative.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jeez why would you brag about that on an open forum! Shame on you i thought i taught you better than that! But i guess if i had your money fines would be the least of my problems! Carry on!:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jeez why would you brag about that on an open forum! Shame on you i thought i taught you better than that! But i guess if i had your money fines would be the least of my problems! Carry on!:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


Lol. I think I fixed it.

Just trying to help a little, but a PM would be the best approach. Right professor?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Lol. I think I fixed it.
> 
> Just trying to help a little, but a PM would be the best approach. Right professor?


There is a big learning curve you my friend you are at the top of it!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Lol. I think I fixed it.
> 
> Just trying to help a little, but a PM would be the best approach. *Right professor?*


I know you jest, but Tony is actually the Wainwright Professor of Bovine Scatology at Columbia University!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I know you jest, but Tony is actually the Wainwright Professor of Bovine Scatology at Columbia University!


Coming from someone as highly educated as yourself! I consider it a compliment of the highest regard!:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I know you jest, but Tony is actually the Wainwright Professor of Bovine Scatology at Columbia University!


Tony is the man when it comes to Habano's. Scary as to how much I've learned from the man!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Coming from someone as highly educated as yourself! *I consider it a compliment of the highest regard!*:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


Agree Tony!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Only thing I am worried about is the gov will finally tap all resources and need more revenue. Then when they have the time they can start sending out fines for the people who have gotten letters. I really hope that I am wrong, but I do not know the statue of limitations on something like this.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Only thing I am worried about is the gov will finally tap all resources and need more revenue. Then when they have the time they can start sending out fines for the people who have gotten letters. I really hope that I am wrong, but I do not know the statue of limitations on something like this.


 I dont think theres a limit on Treason


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Only thing I am worried about is the gov will finally tap all resources and need more revenue. Then when they have the time they can start sending out fines for the people who have gotten letters. I really hope that I am wrong, but I do not know the statue of limitations on something like this.


I wouldn't think the reason for going after individuals would be the government's need for money. The reason the Bush administration ordered OFAC to stop going after individuals is because it cost the government more money (due to the time spent) to prosecute than they actually got from the fines.

That being said, you never know if they will start to take action against individuals again as a way to say: "Ok, that's enough. Stop it."


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

JGD said:


> I wouldn't think the reason for going after individuals would be the government's need for money. The reason the Bush administration ordered OFAC to stop going after individuals is because it cost the government more money (due to the time spent) to prosecute than they actually got from the fines.
> 
> That being said, you never know if they will start to take action against individuals again as a way to say: "Ok, that's enough. Stop it."


Very good points. I hope I am wrong. I guess it is just the "Debbie Downer" in me coming out :hmm:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Note: The following post is NOT legal advice. It is solely my opinion based on my reading of government statutes. I am not a lawyer. If anyone finds themselves in any sort of trouble regarding the topic at hand DO NOT base any decisions on this post.



rob51461 said:


> I dont think theres a limit on Treason


This is correct. Because treason is punishable by death there is no statute of limitations. See 18 U.S.C. 2381: An indictment for any offense punishable by death may be found at any time without limitation.

Treason (18 U.S.C. § 2381): Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States, levies war against them or adheres to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort within the United States or elsewhere, is guilty of treason and *shall suffer death, or shall be imprisoned not less than five years and fined under this title but not less than $10,000*; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States.

That being said, I am still not convinced that the purchase of Cuban cigars is actually treason for various reasons, one reason being that treason is not mentioned in the TWEA or OFAC's statements.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Start volunteering at a retirement community one day a week. You'll make a lot of friends really fast. A lot of friends with a lot of different addresses. Are you following me?


ROFL....brilliant!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I thought treason was a pretty heavy word. Our activity is subject to a civil penalty levied in the form of a fine. I am also pretty sure that being hung for treason isn't something that is announced with a friendly letter first.

And as far as trading with the enemy, our own government does that on our behalf (allegedly) every single day of the year. Take China for example, I don't know if we can consider them enemies but they are hardly friendly. I would be surprised if spies from China in the U.S. didn't outnumber those from Cuba 100 to 1. Yet almost every toy I have in my house says "Made in China".

Towards the OP's question. I think they can fine your pants off anytime they want.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> I dont think theres a limit on Treason


It falls under the trading with the enemy act as i recall that is the classification OFAC uses!
http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/Documents/twea.pdf



JGD said:


> Note: The following post is NOT legal advice. It is solely my opinion based on my reading of government statutes. I am not a lawyer. If anyone finds themselves in any sort of trouble regarding the topic at hand DO NOT base any decisions on this post.
> 
> This is correct. Because treason is punishable by death there is no statute of limitations. See 18 U.S.C. 2381: An indictment for any offense punishable by death may be found at any time without limitation.
> 
> ...


Great points made James! But Government works by their own agenda!
Do as i say not i do comes to mind!



tpharkman said:


> I thought treason was a pretty heavy word. Our activity is subject to a civil penalty levied in the form of a fine. I am also pretty sure that being hung for treason isn't something that is announced with a friendly letter first.
> 
> And as far as trading with the enemy, our own government does that on our behalf (allegedly) every single day of the year. Take China for example, I don't know if we can consider them enemies but they are hardly friendly. I would be surprised if spies from China in the U.S. didn't outnumber those from Cuba 100 to 1. Yet almost every toy I have in my house says "Made in China".
> 
> Towards the OP's question. I think they can fine your pants off anytime they want.


You bet your ass they can!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Treason?!? Holy smokes!
It isn't even a felony. It's a *civil *penalty. 
You may get a fine, but no firing squad. :mmph:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Again, this is NOT legal advice. Please do not take it as such.



Hermit said:


> Treason?!? Holy smokes!
> It isn't even a felony. It's a *civil *penalty.
> You may get a fine, but no firing squad. :mmph:


That is not completely true. The govt. can also bring criminal charges.

From the OFAC website: "Criminal penalties for violation of the Regulations range up to $1,000,000 in fines for corporations, $250,000 for individuals and up to 10 years in prison. Civil penalties of up to $65,000 per violation may be imposed by OFAC."

Due to the maximum amount of prison time, it is very likely that it would be a felony if they pressed criminal charges. However, the penalties are still VASTLY different that those for treason.


----------

